# Gene Moss "Dracula's Greatest Hits"



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/s/nvjvlekshiyhuqgwpdywvqencbmdptd8


MORE INFO ON THE RECORD FOUND HERE:


http://blog.wfmu.org/freeform/2007/10/spooky-and-kook.html


----------

